# Hopper 3 IR control ?



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Has any heard of any plans for this so that work with with 3rdparty IR remote like say a Harmony Remote.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

SHS said:


> Has any heard of any plans for this so that work with with 3rdparty IR remote like say a Harmony Remote.


If the Hopper 3 is similar to the Hopper 2 you should be able to go into your remote control selections in settings and select Yes to have an IR remote control like the Harmony work also,Good Luck!


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

Jhon69 said:


> If the Hopper 3 is similar to the Hopper 2 you should be able to go into your remote control selections in settings and select Yes to have an IR remote control like the Harmony work also,Good Luck!


Never mine I found it I was look in wrong place
In case any eles want to know just Push the Home button 2x | Settings | Remote Control Settings look for Infrared Reception change from OFF to ON


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SHS said:


> change from OFF to NO


???

perhaps "from OFF to ON" ?


----------



## SHS (Jan 8, 2003)

P Smith said:


> ???
> 
> perhaps "from OFF to ON" ?


Fix


----------

